# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about Cases http://masterrussian.com/aa071600a.shtml

## Unregistered

I rarely know when to read e as yo i or e. can s.o. help?

----------


## it-ogo

Words with ё are to be memorized. Stressed е is to read as e. Unstressed e - as i.

----------


## alexB

I take it *s.o*. is supposed to mean someone. If _so_, what would be the reason for your making use of such a strange if not weird contraction? Google couldn’t return any singe hit on it.

----------


## chaika

I would think your grammar book would tell you about the pronunciation. What exactly is your problem, maybe you are reading beyond your level?

----------

